# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Characterise your frog

## craig121

Please follow with your's
Gizmo is apparently 10yrld male! unsure of his background but he's only 2 inch long nose rout!
Gizmo is a natural swimmer can only assume he's been kept in an aquarium with a strong current
loves nothing better than his super man move's! one hand out front>the other right down his side and
swims for hours, he also likes to ride the motion of the filter current? gets himself placed then opens his large 
webbed feet and drifts where it may take him. ( this I know goes against normal ACF behavior.
But Gizmo has been adapted long before we purchased him 6 weeks ago.
Its what made us look in awe when he was in the pet shop.
Feed> 100% nightcrawlers Gizmo refuse's anything else other than bloodworms

----------


## Heather Lynn

I love the characters ACFs have! Mine are two girls, Lemondrop and Gumdrop. They love nothing more than being together. They are so social and fun to watch. They recognize me as their food source and always greet me when I walk to their tank. I feed a very varied diet. The staple would be the Reptomin floating food, but I also give them other foods I use for my other frogs before it goes bad. Leftovers as I call them are anything from pinkies, nightcrawlers, crickets, to the very occasional horned worm. I got them 2 years ago when they were the size of my thumbnail. Now they are the size of my hand. I adore these girls.

----------

